# Polywatch alternatives ?



## gimli

What alternatives are there to polywatch ? I'm mainly interested in something that you can get from a DIY/home improvement/constructions store... If it's not too pricey, even better.

I'm "repairing" a watch crystal and I think I'm halfway through my tube and I'm not sure if I want to get some more as I'm not really impressed with it (mine comes from China I think and if I'm not mistaken many are sold from there...). Not to mention the fact that I haven't used it in a month or two and at first some liquid came out of it and ruined the paste that came after that...

I remember reading about a watchmaker that used some sort of powder that wasn't any special or rare or expensive but I can't remember what it was or where do you get it and how you use it...


----------



## Davey P

Toothpaste, Autosol metal polish, or Brasso should all work. Or jeweller's rouge.


----------



## simon2

Autosol and brasso are very good for light scratches.For deeper scratches, use wet and dry then polish.


----------



## bry1975

Xerapol


----------



## decraew

Micromesh. But you cannot find that in your regular DIY store.

I use micromesh myself for polishing old bone/horn/ivory.


----------



## gimli

Just out of curiosity what are these substances described as ? Metal polishers ? (So that I know where to look for in the store)

Is sandpaper a possibility ?

Is micromesh similar to sand paper ?


----------



## WRENCH

Davey P said:


> Toothpaste, Autosol metal polish, or Brasso should all work. Or jeweller's rouge.


 Toothpaste works well, and caravan window scratch remover like this, for a about £5/ 100ml.


----------



## gimli

Right... Keep'em coming guys... I'll have a list and when I visit a hardware store or whatever you call it I'll probably be on the lookout for all these things.

As for toothpaste, I'm guessing I have to get the kind that has small crystals that supposedly clean teeth better right ?

How about baking powder with water. Would that work ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Are you trying to get rid of scratches on a glass crystal, or an acrylic one? If its glass, then Polywatch won't work, as it's for acrylic crystals. Most acrylics can be sorted with metal polish or Polywatch, but glass ones,especially mineral or sapphire are almost impossible to get scratches out of..especially deep ones.


----------



## gimli

Acrylic, obviously. 

I'm not trying to get rid of any scratches at the moment but I want to know what alternatives I have (maybe more efficient ones) when my Polywatch will run out. I don't find it very good honestly...


----------



## decraew

gimli said:


> Is micromesh similar to sand paper ?


 Only in the sense that it also comes in sheets. There is some sort of cloth backing instead of paper, and they come in grits that are not available in sand paper: up to 12000 grit (2µ). It can be easily cut and goes a long way, but it's not inexpensive.


----------



## Robden

gimli said:


> Right... Keep'em coming guys... I'll have a list and when I visit a hardware store or whatever you call it I'll probably be on the lookout for all these things.
> 
> As for toothpaste, I'm guessing I have to get the kind that has small crystals that supposedly clean teeth better right ?
> 
> How about baking powder with water. Would that work ?


 Yes baking powder works quite well.

Rob....


----------



## jasonm

Basically any abrasive paste made up of very very fine particles.


----------



## tixntox

A good angle grinder worked for me! 



....but seriously, if it's too bad, a replacement crystal can often be a quicker and more effective treatment. :yes:

Mike


----------



## Pip

WRENCH said:


> Toothpaste works well, and caravan window scratch remover like this, for a about £5/ 100ml.


Oh that looks promising, I'll have to get some, and I can use it on The Beast as required too...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gimli

Sometimes you just can't find an identical/similar acrylic crystal sadly. Especially when we're talking about vintage watches. Other than cousins is there any other website I should know about here in europe ?


----------



## Always"watching"

Take a peek at Peek. Fantastic stuff and polishes out acrylic crystals just fine.


----------



## PC-Magician

> Take a peek at Peek. Fantastic stuff and polishes out acrylic crystals just fine.


 Not tried this but I think it is worth a look.


----------



## lewie

I was thinking Hob brite


----------



## LongBike

Aloha , I use this for most of my Crystal polishing. I get it from a very good friend that Has a Auto and Custom Car and Bike Paint Shop. But I get it free because I do some of his ......

" Air Brushing / Pin Stripping " , along with some .... " Bike and Custom Car Work ". But it is some Fantastic stuff to work with and very good to finish things. I even use it to ...

" Buff of Cases and Bracelets " , if they are to be shined also. I use it along with .... 3 Stages of ..... " very fine Wet Sand Paper "......if needed, and a little ...... " Dab of Water " as I use it.

Less than ..... 10 minutes work. ( Well three Dremels with the needed Sand Paper all on it already set to go. )

Aloha LongBike / Louis

Meguiar Cut and Polish 1 Gallon ................ $79.99









Meguiar Cut and Polish 32 Ounce Bottle...... $39.99









Example of how it comes to be .... ( Pardon the Dust )










________________________________________________________________________________________________________

From This too ... ( Below )










To this and a little had ... Rubbing / Wiping .... to clean the excess off. ( But remove the Bezel also and Insert. )


----------

